# Norcold 611 only LP



## Coolbreezew900 (May 19, 2019)

Hi everyone, ? My 611v Norcold only works on LP. When the button on front is pressed to switch on off it turn Amber for lp which works. When pressed again no light and no light inside refrigerator. 
Here is a list of what I have checked. 
GFIC circuit all ok
Outlet unit is plugged in works fine 
All fuse in board tested and working. 
Power board was replaced. I was certain the issue was the board so replaced with a new unit and still having same issue. 
I’m at a lost at this point. What else could cause this issue. Could the front switch be bad on the front of the unit? 
Any help appreciated.


----------

